# Long mfg model 1662 blower motor question



## hubbardmt (Dec 8, 2014)

First off I did search the forums and google first. I am having a hard time trying to find a motor for the stove. 

I need to find two blower motors as ours have died.

In the manual it states the motor part # is 778187 and the wheel is #778045.

Does anyone know the RMR motor number on these or know where to buy two motors with wheels. (one of our wheels is bent.)

Id appreciate any help on this matter! Right now I have two small metal fans blowing in the holes to move the air, it helps some but not much.

Thank you !


----------



## begreen (Dec 8, 2014)

I would try www.graingers.com and see if they have a close match


----------



## hubbardmt (Dec 8, 2014)

begreen said:


> I would try www.graingers.com and see if they have a close match



Thanks, do you by chance have the numbers for one of these motors? My motors "badge" has worn off.


----------



## begreen (Dec 8, 2014)

No, and I don't know the stove. You will have to do this by measurement and visual matching.


----------



## R'Lee (Dec 9, 2014)

If it was "me"; I'd take the old ones off (*they have to come off anyway) and take them with me while I did a local search...  some electrical repair shops will rebuild what you have... my thoughts anyway.......


----------

